# I thought we already had planned obsolescence



## CHamilton (Jun 9, 2015)

Automatic breaking may one day be required for new cars


----------



## BuffaloBoy (Jun 10, 2015)

I am glad that I checked your link first because I thought you were talking about new train cars/laws. Now I know I can get news about automobile tech on this site?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, in the "non-rail transportation" forum. There's even a "random discussions" forum for even less relevant stuff.

Automatic Breaking, you say? That'll certainly be easier than having to break it myself.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 10, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Automatic Breaking, you say? That'll certainly be easier than having to break it myself.


But, that's not as much fun, is it. I thought guys liked breaking stuff. :lol:


----------

